# Unbelievable 1 star



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Drove an old woman. Great convo, good time. She's new to Uber. End of ride she hands me a cash tip, then she asks what does she do now?

I told her I would end the ride, and on her end the rating screen would come up. "Okay, let's see... is this the ratings screen?"

"Yes, then you rate me, and there should be optional screens for tips and complaints and compliments."

I watched as she punched in a 1 and hit submit.

"Why did you give me one star?"

"You're a wonderful driver! The best! Number 1!"

Simply dumbfounded. Good thing I don't care about ratings!


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I’m pretty sure pax can change their rating later. She clearly doesn’t understand technology though. I would hope it says on the screen 1 being worst and 5 being best. At least we have to give a reason for less than 5 stars. That’s so funny I’m now wondering if that’s not where many other 1 stars come from?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I think if you leave 4* or less it prompts you to tell em what was wrong


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The pax can change ratings months after.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

She be illin'


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Drove an old woman. Great convo, good time. She's new to Uber. End of ride she hands me a cash tip, then she asks what does she do now?
> 
> I told her I would end the ride, and on her end the rating screen would come up. "Okay, let's see... is this the ratings screen?"
> 
> ...


I suspect that misguided logic happens more often than we realize!!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

We need a new reality series with Jack Palance telling our stories.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Drove an old woman. Great convo, good time. She's new to Uber. End of ride she hands me a cash tip, then she asks what does she do now?
> 
> I told her I would end the ride, and on her end the rating screen would come up. "Okay, let's see... is this the ratings screen?"
> 
> ...


Yeah I have to quit hauling so many old people around.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

That amazing &#128514;. I literally laughed out loud.

I would have been a little crushed &#128148;


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There's also the nice little bug that for some phone screens the 5th star wraps around to the next line (below the window so a pax sees 4 stars as the most and rates accordingly. Don't worry, Uber has our back!


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Drove an old woman. Great convo, good time. She's new to Uber. End of ride she hands me a cash tip, then she asks what does she do now?
> 
> I told her I would end the ride, and on her end the rating screen would come up. "Okay, let's see... is this the ratings screen?"
> 
> ...


Had a similar situation last year. Older lady. Long ride. She told me the app was broken and wouldn't let her rate people. Anyway, at the end I had her show me. She hit the 1, then tried to hit the 2 but it had gone to the next screen, then the next screen passing the tip screen as well as she tapped the phone 5 times. She thought she needed to tap each star to give a 5 star. I explained to her she wants to tap the right most star to give a 5 star ride. I don't think that 1* ever showed up on me so Uber probably blocked her ratings since all she ever did was 1*s.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Drove an old woman. Great convo, good time. She's new to Uber. End of ride she hands me a cash tip, then she asks what does she do now?
> 
> I told her I would end the ride, and on her end the rating screen would come up. "Okay, let's see... is this the ratings screen?"
> 
> ...


can't lie

kinda hilarious bro


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mista T said:


> Drove an old woman. Great convo, good time. She's new to Uber. End of ride she hands me a cash tip, then she asks what does she do now?
> 
> I told her I would end the ride, and on her end the rating screen would come up. "Okay, let's see... is this the ratings screen?"
> 
> ...


THANKS UBER !


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> That amazing &#128514;. I literally laughed out loud.
> 
> I would have been a little crushed &#128148;
> View attachment 405120


I see a lack of any "artsy, colorful, teenie bopper, spin" in today's personality! :whistling: 
Instead, I sense some form of evil in that grin!


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah it’s one thing to get a 1 star when you don’t know who gave it but it’s another level of anger when they do it in front of your face.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I see a lack of any "artsy, colorful, teenie bopper, spin" in today's personality! :whistling:
> Instead, I sense some form of evil in that grin!
> 
> View attachment 405366


This is a special one...


----------

